# some questions on stair case skirt boarding (how to measure, cut, materials)



## hayewe farm (Mar 15, 2009)

Here's a link someone else posted on another thread http://webtools.delmarlearning.com/sample_chapters/0183X_16_ch16_p507-539.pdf

See if it helps


----------



## Mike in Arkansas (Dec 29, 2008)

I was the OP for the referenced link. I think your correct. If you install the treads after you put the skirt board in place then the treads should cover any gaps from inaccurate cutting of the skirt board. You should know that the problem is getting the treads to fit exactly against the skirt board without leaving any gap between. You have to scribe each individual tread (on both sides if it's an enclosed staircase) because the walls are not perfectly flat and the skirt board will follow the wall. Hope that makes sense. My skirt boards were different as they were installed first and the risers and treads put in place from behind with wedges. That technique is shown in the link on page 9 and 19 I think.


----------

